# Decoy Dog Dvd.



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

If any of you guys are wondering what decoying coyotes is all about, you need to check out a brand new video from Montana Doggers. I just got their dvd last night and it is filled with almost 2 hours of good doggin'. Here is their trailer so you can get a feel for what doggin' is all about.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

How COOL is that! Might I say that is some great shootin too!!!!


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

That is pretty dang sweet!


----------

